# شريط كوكب لامع لكورال مارجرجس بارض الجنينة



## أبن البابا (27 يناير 2010)

†††††††††††††

†* بـــــســــم الأب والأبــــن والروح الـقـدس الإلــه الواحـد †*
*آمـــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــن*



و تتوالي الحصريات هنا في ارض الابداع و التميز
في منتدي الكنيسة


حصــــريــــــــاً

شريط كوكب لامع



_Track List_
مقدمة
كورال مارجرجس
من غير مااشوفك
كوكب لامع
امى ياعدرا
ذكرى جميلة
نعمة جديدة
مشيت هنا وهناك
احكيلنا يا مارجرجس
مرة خرجت ادور
روحك يايسوع
نفسى نتجمع سوا
لحن
الختام

_Information_
Quality *|:|** 128 Kbps*
*Format |:| MP3*
*Size **|:|11**MB*

للتحميل المباشر



لو الموضوع عجبك ضع رد تقيماً لمجهودي
مستني رأيك يا christian-knight

استنوني هنا رايح بسرعه اجيب حصريات و راجع تاني

أذكروني في صلواتكم
*أخوكم*
*كيرلس أبن البابا*




​


في منتدي الكنيسة مش هتعرف تبطل تحميل




​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يناير 2010)

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (28 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جدا جدا 

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## popo200 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااا ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## بولا15 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جمبل جدا
:94:


----------



## بولا15 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل وشكرا


----------



## bolbol2000 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

اين الرابط


----------



## pola2005 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك البوم جميل


----------



## ayman attia (17 فبراير 2015)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ayman attia (17 فبراير 2015)

جميل جداجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صبحي مساك عطيه (25 يوليو 2020)

الرب يباركك


----------

